# Crested Geckos & Waterfalls



## Russ90

Hi All

I was just wondering what peoples opinions/experiences were on having waterfalls (exo terra type or similar) in a Crested Gecko terrarium.

Does anybody have one in their terrarium at the minute or is there any reason why you think you shouldn't?

My Juvenile is in a smaller Exo-Terra at the minute as he's only tiny but i'm in the process of setting up a larger terrarium with natural plants etc for when he gets a bit bigger.

I understand waterfalls aren't essential in any way as Cresties rarely drink from dishes etc but i imagine it would help with humidity and would look pretty cool in a live setup aswell, however the Crestie's health is the most important thing i wouldn't want to put one in if it would be detrimental to it's health in any way?

Any info or opinions? Would be interested to hear!

Cheers!

:2thumb:


----------



## Axel01

My only crestie has a planted viv that gets sprayed to keep humidity levels up and the plants alive.

Water is always available in a bowl.


----------



## Russ90

Yeah, i spray mine twice daily, once in the morning before i leave for work and another good misting in the evening when the lights go off.

I also keep a dish of fresh water in there which also gets changed daily however i've never seen him use it as yet.

I was more worried about the possibility of him getting stuck in the waterfall or something along those lines?

I know they have to have relatively high humidity (i keep mine between 60-80%) but not all species like to be around running water so any opinions on those fronts would interesting?


----------



## smileybones

I would also be interested in any information about this as i am hoping to get a crested gecko in the near future. I have read on various sites that sell them that if you are worried about the depth of the water then you can put stones in the bottom to provide areas for escape.. but other than would like to know more about the suitability for cresties.


----------



## shaolinmaster

The exo terra waterfalls in my experience are rubbish. They clog up easily and are very noisy. It did my head in never mind my crestie! Also, when I had it as a dry rock feature (He is only a little 'un) got into the waterfall (There are a of of spaces in the exoterra ones, all the holes are now stuffed with kitchen roll). I wouldn't like to think he was able to get in while it was working as it has a very large reservoir....All in all, if they worked and weren't noisy then a brilliant idea. But, in my experience, not worth the hassle.


----------



## Art_Gecko101

Waterfalls are fab in Crestie vivs, but Ive not used the exoterra ones so i cant comment on those specifically. I have heard they clog up alot and harbour bacteria though.

I make my own, out of various things, like a tribal mask in one viv, slate in another, lava rock in another, you just rig up your pump to some tubing (from the outlet) and arrange that to flow into your waterfall. My vivs are somewhat different to most peoples, so to see more go to my website, www.TreasureCrest.co.uk and check out the 'advanced gravel bottom vivarium' in the viv design section to see how i make them. 

main concern with waterfalls is the water depth, but you can put plenty of rocks (not gravel) and vines into the water area to stop them drowning


----------



## crouchy

Waterfalls are fine with cresties but the exo-terra waterfalls are rubbish. They are too easy to get into, they clog up easy and because it only has a pump and no filter the water can get full of bacteria very quickly.


----------



## Bizzle

Hmmmm! Glad i came across this thread because i was about to by an exo-terra water fall for my new Crested Gecko Setup!
Does anyone know of a good alternative apart from exo-terra or are waterfalls not recommended in general??

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## joffy

The only alternatives to Exo's I've found are Lucky Reptile or Zoo Med waterfalls.
I've been considering a waterfall for my crestie. Would they actually drink from it?
I spray mine twice a day but it seems to dry out quickly so something that'll replace that method and give him a constant drinking supply would be cool.


----------



## Sniomebla12345

Russ90 said:

I also keep a dish of fresh water in there which also gets changed daily however i've never seen him use it as yet.


I say:

That would be because crested geckos can't see standing water. As far as they know, you just put in an empty dish. They wouldn't know what to do with it. 
Instead, they drink drops of water off of leaves
If exo-terra doesn't work, try making your own waterfall!
It's pretty simple. Make a good waterfall shape with Styrofoam, put in a filter/pump, spray it with silicone, and paint! Quick, easy and inexpensive!


----------



## Meko

Russ90 said that in 2008


----------



## ch4dg

waterfalls can be good, but the exo ones are crap


----------

